# TOTW



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We're thinking about switching Dexter from Acana to TOTW as we can only get Acana through one store in town and it's not always in stock there. Just curious since so many people seem to feed TOTW... any consensus on flavors? I'm interested to see if there's a majority for any one formula. TOTW sent us a bunch of sample packs and he liked them all, so at this point I'm just going to pick a random one and see how it goes! (No allergies that we're aware of, possibly venison, currently on Acana chicken). Soo... what formula of TOTW do you feed?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I alternate between the salmon and the bison (high prairie). Wilson gets bored with his food after a while, so I've been switching the bags back and forth and having pretty good luck with that. My coworker has two vizslas and she recommended staying away from the duck because the dogs started eating their poop. . She didn't have that problem with the salmon so that's what her boys get.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We switch between the high prairie and the wetlands flavors. We haven't had a problem with either. Currently we have our pups on the high prairie puppy recipe. Our adult dogs try and sneak some of that for a snack.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua also gets the high prairie puppy (which is their all life stages food---the non-puppy formulas are for adult maintenance). Sh'es had the salmon before and did okay on it, but I couldn't stand the smell. When she gets a bit older, I'm going to try the wetlands version.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie was on the duck formula when she came home from the breeder. She got some tummy problems later down the road and we switched to the salmon formula because it was lower in protein. She has been on salmon every since. Hubby hates the smell, but I am used to it since I am the one who feeds her every day . I sometimes top it with veggies, sweet potato or some dehydrated food from Honest Kitchen to keep her from getting bored.


----------



## splackitt (Sep 11, 2013)

My Boy, Otis, is nine months and 45lbs. I've been concerned about his food because sometimes his poops are runny. I feed him Taste of the Wild Wetlands and he has eaten his own poop before as well. His vet recently gave me some Fortiflora and I've been adding that to his food (although only a couple days now). I still notice his poops on the runny side in the evening (I was reading that the more active they are that can affect the consistency). I think he's on the skinny side as you can see his ribs/hips no problem but he runs ALOT. I think I would be more concerned if he were lethargic. Anyway, it's nice to know that he's not the only poop-eater out there lol. I might try him on the Salmon formula as well after reading "FLgatorgirl's" post.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

splackitt,

We struggled with Ellie and soft poo for quite some time when she was younger. Switching to the lower protein TOTW helped (I am sure you know to make a gradual switch). Also on the breeder's advice, we give a bit of plain Greek yogurt every morning for probiotics, used filtered water from the fridge instead of tap and when we were still having issues added a bit of plain oatmeal (uncooked is fine) to her food. Each of those things seemed to improve the situation further. As she has gotten older, her stomach is much less sensitive. We still do the Greek yogurt every day.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 2 and Chase is almost 1. We feed them both TOTW puppy bison flavor and we are happy with it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know most dogs like the flavors of TOTW, and all of my dogs were on it for sometime.
I switch to it when Lucy started having bumps. I thought it could have been something she was allergic to in the Purina pro food I was feeding, but couldn't be positive. I've wanted to go back to the pro food because my dogs had more endurance on it, and Lucy doesn't care for TOTW. She eats it, but she take her sweet time (hours).
I went back to pro 3 months ago, and the dogs loved it. Lucy had no reaction to it this time and gobbled up the food. But then Cash started having red ears, and itching. Slowly changed over to a simple ingredients salmon food. Lucy really hates it, but Cash quit itching. I boiled Cash some chicken to see if it was the culprit, and his ears turned bright red and slightly swollen. 
So now I'm debating on buying two different dog foods.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

The food thing has been very difficult for us too. We tried Taste of the Wild, but it gave Riley severe diarrhea as did Blue Buffalo. We tried the Orijen Seven Fish and Chuck just flat refused to eat it. We are now on a brand called Earthborn. It is made here in Indiana and is a holistic food. So far so good!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

MeandMy3's post reminded me to update this thread. We ended up switching Dexter to TOTW lamb a couple of weeks ago and have been impressed so far. His often runny poo on Acana has cleared up (maybe because of the lower protein content?) and his coat has never looked better (darker and shinier). It's a little cheaper than Acana and so far, we like it better!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruger started on Blue buffalo and he constantly had soft poop. We switched to TOTW Salmon and he absolutely loves it. His poop has been solid ever since we switched.


----------



## Brockosaurusmom (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently started Brock on TOTW pacific steam puppy formula a month ago and he absolutely loves it. For the first time I do t have to bribe him to eat all his food. We suspect that he is sensitive to chicken, so we feed him just the pacific stream for now mixed with some cooked pumpkin - we are feeding him pumpkin because he is still transitioning to his new food and the pumpkin soothes his tummy. Trying to wean him off it slowly though.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm getting ready to switch Gus to TOTW. I've tried numerous puppy foods (Purina, 4Health, and Wellness) and nothing seems to totally agree with him. The vet gave us a prescription for Science Diet hypoallergenic. I don't think he has a food allergy, maybe just an intolerance. I'm going to try TOTW before anything else since I have read so many good reviews. He just about 11 months old and I'm not sure if I should give him a puppy formula or not. He's otherwise healthy and growing fast. He weighed 54 pounds last week. His tummy troubles do not stop him from being active or otherwise acting like a puppy. I'm really hoping TOTW will be our answer and don't want to keep switching him. I do not see that any of the formulas say all stages. Any suggestions on whether to feed him puppy or adult?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I would do adult if you have to choose, but last I checked, they had two all life stages formulas (it's their adult food but meets those criteria as well). I'm pretty sure it was the lamb (that's why we tried it) and maybe the boar? It says on their website, though you have to read the fine print.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, you're right. Both of those off life stages. I think I'll try the lamb. Thanks so much.


----------

